# Deep fantasy league (WT+HC)



## Garfield (Jan 11, 2013)

I'd like to invite you to participate in a rather original project. It is an independent fantasy competition in which you control one WorldTour team, sign riders to long-term contracts via auctions, then score points based on the real-life outcome. Pretty much makes you feel like a real team owner.

This started in January 2012.

If you'd like to try it out, sign up here:
http://fantasycycling.freeforums.net/thread/1/global-sign-sheet


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

I'll give it a try - I see Saxo and Sky are available - I'll take Saxo if that's okay?

Having problems figuring out where on the site I sign-up for a team - please PM me with instructions.


----------



## Garfield (Jan 11, 2013)

LostViking said:


> Having problems figuring out where on the site I sign-up for a team - please PM me with instructions.


Sent you a PM on ProFSL


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

*Fantasy TDU*

So RBRers, here's my Fantasy Team for the Tour Down Under.
Unfortunetly I wasn't allowed to draft and have a fixed compliment, but here's how it worked out:

Luke Durbridge
Yauhani Hutarovich
Andre Greipel
Kenny VanHummel
Tom Slagter
Jack Bobridge
Koen DeKort
Gert Steegmans

So what do y'all think?

I'm looking for big things from Durbridge, Greipel, Brobridge and Hutarovich and thinking/hoping for a surprise from Slagter.

Next year I'll be able to draft and trade, but until then I'll make the best out of what I've got.

Would have loved to have had Goss and/or Gerrans for this as they will be super-motivated to get results. Alas....


----------



## falcon1823 (Apr 5, 2012)

LostViking said:


> So RBRers, here's my Fantasy Team for the Tour Down Under.
> Unfortunetly I wasn't allowed to draft and have a fixed compliment, but here's how it worked out:
> 
> Luke Durbridge
> ...


Wow...great call on Slagter!


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

falcon1823 said:


> Wow...great call on Slagter!


I wish I could take credit, but alas the previous manager signed him - I just lucked into it.


----------



## Garfield (Jan 11, 2013)

We're nearing the end of year 2.
It's relatively light and low maintenance, but we're having a lot of fun!

Wanna join for year 3? Free agent auctions and a neo-pro draft begin November 1.
Check it out yourself: UCI WorldTour


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

It's been interesting this year as a rookie. 
Like SaxoBank, I'll def continue - I'm in for the 2014 Session.
I'm looking forward to being able to shape my team in November.

@Garfield - How many teams are currently available?
Have any of the current team managers said they will not be 
continuing next year? That could change things by putting big name riders 
on the market for the rookie managers to begin building teams around.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

If teams are not spoken for by Nov. 1 - will the riders on those teams go on the market or remain with those teams until someone picks up the whole team?


----------



## Garfield (Jan 11, 2013)

Nobody has quit officially, but you know how life is: there will always be 2-3 either disappearing or choosing to invest their time and energy elsewhere. I'll keep the candidates posted.

I'm not planning to release any riders artificially. The free agency will be big every winter anyway, because most our contracts are for 2 years maximum. This offseason we'll need new teams for Dan Martin, Rui Costa, Porte, Van Avermaet, Horner, Henao, Uran, Scarponi, Majka, Kittel, Degenkolb, Basso, Intxausti, Viviani, Cataldo, Voeckler, Brajkovic, Kiserlovski, Farrar, Nuyens, Rolland, Gallopin, Dani Moreno, LL Sanchez, Bennati, Leukemans, Ten Dam, Renshaw, Langeveld, Breschel, Taaramae, Thomas, and a zillion others


----------



## Garfield (Jan 11, 2013)

FYI:
Last call for 2014!
Both the free agency and the neo-pro draft begin on November 1.
16 people checked in for 2014.


----------



## Garfield (Jan 11, 2013)

We have one last-minute opening: Katusha with Uran, van den Broeck, Fuglsang, Hushovd, Goss, Goos, Polanc, and over 60% of their budget still untouched. The auctions are very intense right now, so only sign up if you have free time this very weekend.


----------



## Garfield (Jan 11, 2013)

The auctions for year 4 of our league start soon, feel free to sign up here:
Sign-up sheet


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

I hope some folks from here sign up - would be fun to have some folks from these boards in the game as well!

Hurry and sign up (See Garfield's post above) - PM me any questions.

Sign-up quick as we are swiftly approaching the Neo-Pro Draft!


----------



## Garfield (Jan 11, 2013)

Season started today, only Belkin still available!


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Garfield said:


> Season started today, only Belkin still available!


I am in if you still need an owner for Belkin, which is now Lotto NL Jumbo. Just PM me if that's the case.


----------



## Garfield (Jan 11, 2013)

Rashadabd said:


> I am in if you still need an owner for Belkin, which is now Lotto NL Jumbo. Just PM me if that's the case.


Hi, unfortunately we're full for the moment. But please sign up if you want me to let you know the moment we have a new opening. Thanks!


----------



## Garfield (Jan 11, 2013)

We're back for our fourth season, bigger than ever before: 20 teams and 79 races. Free agent auctions and the neo-pro draft begin on November 1. Join here: Sign-up sheet


----------



## Garfield (Jan 11, 2013)

Happy to report our main league is growing steadily, and nowadays we look into having even more fun with small games on the side. The newest addition is called Quick Fix - a series of independent mini leagues, each focused on a different type of races, and thus potentially more inclusive for casual fans.

So in case you only follow le Tour de France, or if you're some perverted sadist only watching people hit the ground on wet cobblestones - we're not judging, so do join!

At least five completely separate mini leagues will take place in 2016: cobbles (E3, GW, RvV, PR), Ardennes (BP, AGR, FW, LBL), Giro, Tour, and Vuelta. Each will be preceded by a quick draft, with a salary cap in place, and individual salaries fixed depending on past CQ scores of each rider. Again, feel free to join just one, or some more.

The cobbled season starts soon, please sign up here if interested: Quick Sign-up sheet


----------



## Garfield (Jan 11, 2013)

The first draft (cobbles) has started today, but unfortunately one person pulled out. We're still 14, but will accept another person within the next 24-48 hours. Please contact me directly via ProFSL if interested.


----------



## Garfield (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm guessing not too many people browse cycling forums in November, so let me start the 2017 recruiting early!


We're coming back stronger than ever. A community of 20 fantastic personalities, and always looking for more cycling die-hards to join us on the dark side, participating in one or more of our fantasy leagues 


On the menu in 2017:


- UCI WorldTour aka the main league: big teams, long contracts, neo-pro draft, 500 auctions every November.


- Rainbow Cup: straight up snake draft of all cyclists, but their price is fixed based on past results.


- Country Roads: not one, but nine drafts, as all riders get divided into separate pools: sprinters, puncheurs, GC men etc.


- Quick Fix: a series of 5 mini-leagues (cobbles, Ardennes, 3x GT) where you have to guess the next dominant force some weeks before the proceedings.


- Fine Young Cannibals: new league, focusing on finding fresh talent, a combination of auctions and extensions.


- Wall Street Cycling: another new idea, and the only league where you can make big changes overnight. You auction riders very shortly before every big race, and get rewarded/penalized instantly based on the investment/result ratio.


Please note I'm not around here very often, so in order to join you MUST sign up to ProFSL and contact me there using the links you'll find in my opening post. (Everything's free, btw.)


----------



## Garfield (Jan 11, 2013)

Yes, we'll be back for 2018.
If interested, please make the leap of faith: create a free ProFSL account and PM me there. Cheers!


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

This is fun - so if you like playing in our Velogames groups and such, you'll enjoy this.
Garfield is also a great resource and helped me out a lot.

So if you are contemplating this, go for it! :thumbsup:


----------



## Garfield (Jan 11, 2013)

Our season-long games are mostly filled, but you can still join one of the daily competitions now that the cycling season is finally underway!

1. In Wall Street Cycling we hold a bunch of intense auctions on the evening before each WT race, and once you secured a rider by betting the highest, you'll score positive if his CQ score exceeds your bet, or negative if it's below: Wall Street Cycling

2. Life Behind Bars is a winner guessing game for anything you please, from TdF polka-dot jersey to a La Tropicale Amissa Bongo stage. Again, a wrong bet is worse off than not placing any, so cycling knowledge is more important than sheer activity: Life Behind Bars


----------



## Garfield (Jan 11, 2013)

18 returning teams for 2019, looking for 2 more. The auctions begin on November 1.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Garfield said:


> 18 returning teams for 2019, looking for 2 more. The auctions begin on November 1.


My timing always seems to be horrible for this, but I am happy to play if you have room.


----------



## Garfield (Jan 11, 2013)

The auctions for 2020 will start on November 1.


We have a couple of openings!


The other exciting news is that we conveniently upgraded to the ever-popular ProBoards, and thus you'll find the sign-up sheet here: One sign-up sheet to rule them all | Fantasy Cycling Games


(Please contact me there directly, you can even post as a guest if you insist.)


----------



## Garfield (Jan 11, 2013)

We're underway, today is your last chance to join.

(We're 18, while 19-20 would resemble the real-life World Tour a bit more, thus the push.)


----------



## Garfield (Jan 11, 2013)

Hope everybody is still healthy, safe, and sane!


When a pandemic keeps you indoors, why not join an original fantasy project?


We're starting the new season in 2 weeks.


----------



## Garfield (Jan 11, 2013)

We're back on November 1 and you're in luck - a couple of spots have opened up!


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Garfield said:


> We're back on November 1 and you're in luck - a couple of spots have opened up!


Can you please provide the link and instructions again? Which teams are available?


----------



## Garfield (Jan 11, 2013)

Apologies for the delay, Rashad. Replied to your post on our forum, but couldn't address you directly without your email or a proper account.

Available teams: please pick one of Ag2r Argos Belkin Cofidis Europcar Garmin IAM Katusha Lotto Movistar MTN or Saxo, as these are the custom emojis I prepared originally.

Here are the rules: UCI World Tour rules | Fantasy Cycling Games
Here's where you need to sign up: One sign-up sheet to rule them all | Fantasy Cycling Games

The game starts tonight, but you'll be alright as long as you read this within the next 72 hours.


----------



## Garfield (Jan 11, 2013)

Update: just realized the opening post hasn't aged well, since we've moved to our own platform and improved the game over the past 9 years. Updated it slightly.


----------



## Garfield (Jan 11, 2013)

New season, new chance to join. Don't miss it! Sign up here:




__





One sign-up sheet to rule them all | Fantasy Cycling Games


Available teams: Ag2r Argos Cofidis Europcar Garmin IAM Katusha Lotto Movistar MTN Due to the covid lull we're only running the main game in 2022, so please just reply with copy-paste of this f



fantasycycling.freeforums.net


----------

